# Unusual Ruby Red Pyrex Bottle Ground Stopper, Price Range?



## mr2real (Oct 23, 2013)

This is a fairly large bottle, either 750ml or 1000ml. They are selling it for $10, and I can't find any comparative examples for price. Does the "29" on the stopper mean 1929. There is also a 29 stamped onto the bottle. Any help with age or pricing greatly appreciated. Thanks, Joe


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think that number has anything to do with the date but it's worth the $10 IMO....


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 23, 2013)

Gorgeous red bottle!!


----------



## mr2real (Oct 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I don't think that number has anything to do with the date but it's worth the $10 IMO....


 

 I'm sure it is worth $10 too, but I was curious if it had any potential to be worth reselling. I try not to sell anything on eBay for less than $50. It cuts down on the hassle of finding boxes and waiting at the post office. I see a few piece of the ruby red pyrex on eBay, but not this piece in particular. It seems very few pieces of pyrex are valuable.


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure if it would get you $50 on eBay but I bet it would do better than $25.... and don't 'find' boxes, get the free priority boxes from the post office, print your label from home and just drop it off. Cheaper shipping cost that way and you don't wait online....


----------



## mr2real (Oct 23, 2013)

Wowzers, too bad it isn't one of these.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUCKY-IN-LOVE-Vintage-Pyrex-RARE-UNIQUE-RAREST-OF-THE-RARE-MID-CENTURY-DIE-/281166148848?hash=item4176cef4f0&nma=true&si=uycvvwKEOaRAZwo6VRb%252FsnwR3pw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-RARE-Solid-BLACK-PYREX-GLASS-Casserole-w-Lid-3rd-Mark-1926-1948-L-K-/190908030568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c73015e68&nma=true&si=uycvvwKEOaRAZwo6VRb%252FsnwR3pw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2013)

I have had one of these for a few years...I think I paid $15.  I have always assumed it was from around the 1960's.  If it is like mine the glass is not actually red but there has been a coating fired on to it.  It has darker red stripes running vertically on the bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 24, 2013)

I was going to caution to check and see if it has been stained. Looks like it to me.


----------



## reach44 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Unusual Ruby Red Pyrex Bottle Ground Stopper, Price Range?*

I have Pyrex bowls in my kitchen []


----------

